# Show me your bathroom mirrors



## tmcguirk (Apr 16, 2008)

My wife and I are planning to paint both bathrooms in our house, possibly this weekend, but i want to replace the mirror as well in the guest bath. We currently have a full wall mirror and I want to replace it with a smaller mirror with a wooden border. Then next to it put either a picture or shelf for nicknacks....

Let me see what you have done please, need some ideas!!!

If there is a better place for this, let me know
:thumbup:
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 13, 2008)

tmcguirk said:


> My wife and I are planning to paint both bathrooms in our house, possibly this weekend, but i want to replace the mirror as well in the guest bath. We currently have a full wall mirror and I want to replace it with a smaller mirror with a wooden border. Then next to it put either a picture or shelf for nicknacks....
> 
> Let me see what you have done please, need some ideas!!!
> 
> ...


*Hello TM...I haven't posted here on this DIY site yet, but have been reading up a lot on it....Great site also...If you go over to the woodworking site of this same forum: www.woodworkingtalk.com*
*you can find me there under my name, Trappeur..I joined that site a few weeks ago and just love it! If you click on my photos you can view what I make for ideas if your thinking of making some type of mirror. Now I make custom rustic adirondack style mirrors and cornice boards for window treatments for clients...I don't know if that is your type style, but that is what I do..I'll have more pictures up in a bit....Thanks for looking.*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

snapped this pic for you.

this mirror was from the 1920's and the frame was in rough shape when we found it at an antique store. the detail at the top was broken (and in a bag) and the frame was cracked and split open at the bottom.

we used 2-part epoxy to glue the detail parts together. also used this glue to hold the frame together, then while it was drying, i took 6" of metal braided strapping (common item at home depot) and nailed it along the bottom edge on each side thus holding the frame together with much strength.

then primed & spray painted black to give it some PUNCH!


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

ps. the picture above belongs in the bathroom which was remodeled and shown in this thread

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=17525


----------

